# No Sticky on how?



## stfron (May 16, 2009)

Hey Mods- Wow about a sticky on how to make ABT's?


----------



## bigsteve (May 16, 2009)

It's in the fruits/nuts/vegetables section (I don't know why)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=49420


----------



## pineywoods (May 16, 2009)

The how to thread is now moved it was made before ABT's had their own section


----------



## stfron (May 22, 2009)

All right! Great job Mods!


----------

